# Baby Tears emmersed



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

i want to grow this plant emmersed, can anyone help me?

what substarte should i use? howbout lighting? temp?, humidity?

thx for the info


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Take a jar put in some dirt make sure you soak the dirt, then add plants cover jar opening with plastic put in sunny window. Easy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=9241


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I fixed that calven


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Who?


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

thx for replying
closed the jar with plastic? do u mean sealed tight?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I seal it air tight. Blow in jar before sealing. Poke a small hole in the plastic with a toothpick in a week.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Flagerr,

If you have an empty aquarium that will work better than a jar. If you don't have a tank you can use soda bottles as little greenhouses. I've had good success with laying down a couple inches of substrate, planting my plants and then placing the bottles over the plant just deep enough to keep the bottle upright. This allows you to water and suppliment the soil, lets the roots grow extensively all the while maintaining humidity around the plant. 

Regards,
Phil


----------

